# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  To be a "Settler" or not

## JanChris

Something that I've often thought about. If white South Africans are referred to as "European settlers" and that we should not have stayed in SA. What is the situation with "other" nationalities in South Africa. Any comments?

----------


## adrianh

Don't you have anything better to do with your time?

----------


## JanChris

> Don't you have anything better to do with your time?


I meant nothing sinister about the question. Just goes to show that its acceptable for some of us to say what they feel and others not. If some of the questions are taboo and are not permitted, please let me know. As an entire SA nation wanting to build a new South Africa, why are the politicians allowed to say whatever they please but the voters have to keep quiet. Unfortunately to many, I usually ask for comments  in a straight and direct manner. I have had one on one discussions with people from many different backgrounds and not one has ever been offended as you appear to be. These folk have always engaged in a meaningful debate and if I came across to them a bit strongly, they would explain why and we would continue the discussion. I had the very same discussion with a guy (of a different race) today at work.

----------


## HR Solutions

> . I had the very same discussion with a guy (of a different race) today at


Then you must have got your answer ....

----------


## adrianh

> I meant nothing sinister about the question. Just goes to show that its acceptable for some of us to say what they feel and others not. If some of the questions are taboo and are not permitted, please let me know. As an entire SA nation wanting to build a new South Africa, why are the politicians allowed to say whatever they please but the voters have to keep quiet. Unfortunately to many, I usually ask for comments  in a straight and direct manner. I have had one on one discussions with people from many different backgrounds and not one has ever been offended as you appear to be. These folk have always engaged in a meaningful debate and if I came across to them a bit strongly, they would explain why and we would continue the discussion. I had the very same discussion with a guy (of a different race) today at work.


I'm not offended, I'm just very tired of going round and round the same old topic of 'race' No matter how much one flogs the horse it is still very very dead...

----------


## JanChris

> I'm not offended, I'm just very tired of going round and round the same old topic of 'race' No matter how much one flogs the horse it is still very very dead...


To you and I the topic is dead, but maybe you should remind the politicians as they think it is still alive. Not very healthy for nation building if the politicians continue to remind us. But feel free to comment on my original  question/comment regarding "other" nationalities in SA.

----------


## JanChris

> Then you must have got your answer ....


HR, you would be VERY suprised at the opinions of the folk in the street. Maybe you should consider having such discussions and hear "other's" opinion and not just have your own view. It is really an eye opener, it takes some balls to raise not so popular topics sometimes and hear the different opinions.

----------


## HR Solutions

> HR, you would be VERY suprised at the opinions of the folk in the street. Maybe you should consider having such discussions and hear "other's" opinion and not just have your own view. It is really an eye opener, it takes some balls to raise not so popular topics sometimes and hear the different opinions.



Thanks I will "consider" that.

----------


## adrianh

I simply don't think about $h1t like that anymore. Brain energy is better spent on more productive thinking.

----------


## JanChris

I was under the impression that a "forum" is where people with different views chat and comment about whats happening in the country and world. If the topic was raised before, it could be before I joined. Adrian, I do not think it is shit when these comments are made publicly.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I was under the impression that a "forum" is where people with different views chat and comment about whats happening in the country and world. If the topic was raised before, it could be before I joined. Adrian, I do not think it is shit when these comments are made publicly.


The problem is, which I think Adrian is talking about is the fact that every time you post, you are either griping about not being fairly treated when applying for a job, or that recruitment agencies are doing something wrong, or the government has done something wrong or the fact that you are being victimised !

----------


## adrianh

> The problem is, which I think Adrian is talking about is the fact that every time you post, you are either griping about not being fairly treated when applying for a job, or that recruitment agencies are doing something wrong, or the government has done something wrong or the fact that you are being victimised !


Exactly!

----------


## wynn

Make a bumper sticker

*"Je Suis Whitey"*

----------


## JanChris

You guys are all wrong. I do admit that when I lost my job it was a very unpleasant experience. I am not "griping" about the issues as I create my own destiny and none of you were there to help me. It is just so ironic that most of the comments are about yourselves and only selective comments are made. I appreciate each response that I receive but what I do not appreciate it is when the comments made do NOT address the topic but you would rather attack me. Is it a sign of maturity or is it a sign of weakness? You decide.

Before I forget, You guys have a great day because I am going to have one.

----------


## HR Solutions

> none of you were there to help me


Uuummm we offered advice ..... you didn't like it and said we were wrong !

In fact ....... here you go again in your last post ...




> You guys are all wrong.






> Is it a sign of maturity or is it a sign of weakness?


Im sure its both ...... I'm sure everyone is weak and immature here ........ except of course .... You !




> ou guys have a great day because I am going to have one



Aaah thanks ....... good for you starting off the day so positive  :Smile:   Its a great step in the right direction.

----------


## adrianh

> Make a bumper sticker
> 
> *"Je Suis Whitey"*


Very sharp... Noddy badge of the week goes to you!

----------

wynn (30-Jan-15)

----------


## adrianh

I got into a conversation with an Italian this morning on Facebook. The conversation drifted and eventually got onto the problems the he faces in Italy. His thoughts are really interesting:

(I quote him exactly as he wrote so please don't get caught up in grammar and spelling and nonsensical fluff)




> the EU idea isn't to make us all the same: outside europe union people seems to see us more european than what we see us. 
> 
> Every european country have very deep cultural differences, and we are usually very proud of our specificity and uniqueness, and we try to celebrate our differences.
> 
> The main issue in europe isn't social or cultural, the main issue is that the european union is all about finance and the strict rules of the euro as money, and that can work only if all country in europe share also politic, fiscal system and so on. 
> 
> Sadly this isn't the case, in europe we share the same finance and valute, but we have all different fiscality, different politics, different systems for too many things, and this of course can only make different european govs fight each other to gain advantages over others.
> 
> The inequity of this then cause hates, and well, when in europe there is hate, our history should warn us to what can happen... but sadly living here it seems that history is slowing repeating itself. 
> ...

----------


## JanChris

HR, I am not going to fall into your negative trap. We have discussed this before and I think that you are reading into my mail incorrectly, but that's up to you. I know what I know and maybe this forum is not the correct place for me to search for a "conversation", where I am not being "attacked".
It was never my intention to annoy or discriminate anyone but facts are facts and maybe you should take more interest in the media. The quirky sarcastic comments I receive do not phase me one bit. It appears I have a much more mature and stronger personality and a more positive outlook on life than most.

----------


## pmbguy

Yeah our situation is not that bad. We actually have a bright future under the ANC and things will just keep on getting better. When our president sings about killing us and announces that SA's problems started when Jan van Riebeeck arrived we must understand that he is not being serious and that such comments would not inspire any bad will against us. Land reforms can't possibly lead to famine. As for electricity, who needs it? BEE and AA is very very good because it makes us more creative and entrepreneurial, so what if it is also destroying our middleclass. People who get tortured and murdered everyday had it coming.  

Stop complaining

----------


## Justloadit

and as our minister of SME's says, "Min. Lindiwe Zulu to foreigners: "Share your ideas with local business owners", after all you are here because of our courtesy.

----------


## BusFact

> I got into a conversation with an Italian this morning on Facebook. The conversation drifted and eventually got onto the problems the he faces in Italy. His thoughts are really interesting:
> 
> (I quote him exactly as he wrote so please don't get caught up in grammar and spelling and nonsensical fluff)


Wow, that was interesting. I wonder how wide spread that sense of worry is. Where would Italians move too that is better?

----------


## Justloadit

Somalia? 
they speak Italian there, or maybe Libya?

could it be better than Europe?

----------


## HR Solutions

> maybe you should take more interest in the media.


Ok thanks for that Jan ... 




> It appears I have a much more mature and stronger personality


Ummm ... ok .... didn't know we were comparing personality's etc ......but if you think so ......good for you

----------


## JanChris

> Ok thanks for that Jan ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm ... ok .... didn't know we were comparing personality's etc ......but if you think so ......good for you


I think that you are so childish for a grown man or have you grown up?

----------


## HR Solutions

> I think that you are so childish for a grown man or have you grown up?



 :Hmmm:   :Rofl:

----------


## Dave A

Seems that this thread is all about how to screw up the present and future by hanging on too dogmatically to the past.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Seems that this thread is all about how to screw up the present and future by hanging on too dogmatically to the past.



Yep ... We need to move on

----------


## wynn

I just want to put a 2c observation into this post.

I am an English speaking Saffer, my father was an officer in the SANavy and as a family we were discriminated against because my mom who was British did not speak Afrikaans, being Catholic was a further black mark against our name, 'Rooi en Roomse Gevaar', even Afrikaans Officers who were not 'Broeders' or were Catholic were discriminated against, so all I can say is 'This is not pre 94, get over it, move on'.

----------


## pmbguy

Political correctness makes for the prettiest of fools

In Jan in CT the president stated that SA’s problems started when Jan van Riebeeck arrived in 1652. They also publically sing songs like “shoot the Boer” in 2015 whilst blaming us for all the problems. 

[NB]These are things they say in public, now imagine for a moment what they are saying behind closed doors. 

You guys say that we are holding onto the past, but our government and its supporters are holding onto the past much more and with much more malice and intent. 

The ANC is racist to the core, just look at their rhetoric and laws aimed directly against us, yet when we speak out we are labelled as the bad guy – politically correct madness.

----------

Justloadit (02-Feb-15)

----------


## HR Solutions

Sure but just because one or two BAFOONS make these stupid comments does not mean that we all have to follow our stupid leader.  We also have to acknowledge that he is a complete idiot and always puts his foot in his mouth all the time. We have to move on and try from our own personal perspectives to make things work.

----------


## Justloadit

> Political correctness makes for the prettiest of fools
> 
> In Jan in CT the president stated that SAs problems started when Jan van Riebeeck arrived in 1652. They also publically sing songs like shoot the Boer in 2015 whilst blaming us for all the problems. 
> 
> [NB]These are things they say in public, now imagine for a moment what they are saying behind closed doors. 
> 
> You guys say that we are holding onto the past, but our government and its supporters are holding onto the past much more and with much more malice and intent. 
> 
> The ANC is racist to the core, just look at their rhetoric and laws aimed directly against us, yet when we speak out we are labelled as the bad guy  politically correct madness.


Add to that, the so called voluntary BEE compliance, and the new Labour Equity act being promulgated into law this year.

I remember in the 70s, being a foreigner with permanent residence status, I was also treated with contempt, and was forced into the army, or be branded a traitor and shipped out of the country. Now a foreigner who hardly spoke Afrikaans, really raised the flag of contempt and treated as such. How the wheel turns, now still feel in a similar situation for being a mlungo.

----------


## pmbguy

> Sure but just because one or two BAFOONS make these stupid comments does not mean that we all have to follow our stupid leader.  We also have to acknowledge that he is a complete idiot and always puts his foot in his mouth all the time. We have to move on and try from our own personal perspectives to make things work.


The thing is that its not just the president who feels this way towards us. The majority of both the poor and the black elite feel exactly the same. You should hear what they talk about on their radio stations shocking! They don't even worry about hiding their intensions.  

I agree that we, form our side, must try and make things better, but no amount of good intension can turn the tide against their ill intension. In fact our passivity allows them even greater freedom to destroy.

----------


## pmbguy

Guys I am not a supporter of apartheid, it was wrong. BUT our government is just as bad, if not worse.

----------


## HR Solutions

Sure I agree with you, but we cannot sit back and do nothing - we have to forge ahead and fight for the party that you feel is the party you want.  The Western Cape is typical - the DA is solidly intrenched there.  It is well run and well managed, so if this feeling can spread then things will change slowly. It will take time but they have not given up and they are proud of Cape Town.

In every country around the world they have problems and the grass is not always greener on the other side.

----------


## pmbguy

The grass is so green in SA because of the ample fertiliser from the corpses of our people. Jeez that's dark, but it is what it is. Look I still enjoy my braai and beer and I fish and travel, but I refuse to downplay the problem any longer.

----------


## HR Solutions

> The grass is so green in SA because of the ample fertiliser from the corpses of our people. Jeez that's dark, but it is what it is. Look I still enjoy my braai and beer and I fish and travel, but I refuse to downplay the problem any longer.


Yeah I do understand you and as they say SA is not for sissies ..... but this topic is slightly different to the topic that was originally posted at the beginning of this thread.

----------


## Blurock

I see the problem not as black or white, but the racist policies of our current government. The president and his cronies are hanging on a-la-Mugabe style and have infiltrated all walks of society to cover up their corruption and to stay in power. Corruption is a crime against the people of your country and boils down to treason. The money stolen from the public to expand homesteads, buy cars and splurge on overseas trips etc is preventing our children from getting a decent education. It is preventing the maintenance of existing infrastructure (Escom, Water, roads, services) and it is obstructing new developments.  

The people are getting fed-up and more citizens are joining other political parties to the left and to the right of the spectrum. This may be a good thing as people learn to think for themselves and not to follow like sheep.  

There is still a lot of goodwill among races as can be seen at sports venues and especially when our national teams perform. Business people interact on a daily basis as only the colour of money counts, not the colour of your skin or your political affiliation. We need to build on that and not be influenced by the crap spoken by the politicians of all the different parties. Politicians only serve and promote their own interests. 

The past is gone and can never come back. Let's move forward and together build a new South Africa where we can all live in peace. Where the people select their chosen representatives who serve their communities. Not to be represented by someone appointed by the party. Let the people rule!

----------


## pmbguy

> Yeah I do understand you and as they say SA is not for sissies ..... but this topic is slightly different to the topic that was originally posted at the beginning of this thread.


I am picking up on what I believe Jan was attempting to articulate.

The ANC referring to us as settlers is a way to single us out as outsiders. This links in with the van Riebeeck statements. By implication they are saying we are not true South Africans which is a way to try and justify even harsher laws etc against us and paints us as the enemy responsible for the problems of the country.

----------


## pmbguy

> The past is gone and can never come back. Let's move forward and together build a new South Africa where we can all live in peace. Where the people select their chosen representatives who serve their communities. Not to be represented by someone appointed by the party. Let the people rule!


I appreciate your sentiments, but the problem is that your sentiments do not resonate with the majority. Africa produces despotic banana republics and the people will follow blindly regardless (African history testifies to this). Our reason and good will cannot change this.

----------


## Justloadit

The propaganda machine is hard at work for the upcoming elections.
The way to unite the people is to give them a common enemy. The ANC has been extremely successful at this, every time that they feel that the support is beginning to move away, they bring in another racist statement, to which the population thrives to hear, as they are looking for an enemy to attack, to compensate for the lack of enrichment in their lives. This can be seen recently with the xenophobic attacks on foreign owned spaza shops. The murder of a teenager was the spark.

This is a dangerous game the ANC is playing out, and it will get out of control, because the population is extremely unsettled at the moment, and pretty soon another round of violent attacks will occur, as the population begins to feel the pinch with the lack of power from ESKOM affecting jobs and income. There will be a lot of collateral damage, and as the propaganda machine chugs along, more violent attacks are going to take place against this perceived enemy. The problem though, is that once the violence starts, it does not simply stop, but will continue to the point of another Marikana.

The time will then be ripe for an extremist left take over. A very dangerous time ahead in deed.

----------

pmbguy (02-Feb-15)

----------


## Blurock

> I appreciate your sentiments, but the problem is that your sentiments do not resonate with the majority. Africa produces despotic banana republics and the people will follow blindly regardless (African history testifies to this). Our reason and good will cannot change this.


The problem is a political one as Justloadit correctly stated. His post is spot - on and the result of the current government's policies will be total anarchy as we are already seeing.

----------


## wynn

To commit the perfect crime you must have a 'Patsy' someone to take the fall.

I feel sorry for JZ because he is the 'Patsy' for the thieving going on behind the headlines.

He can make no decisions of his own and is basically guided by the NEC as the collective that makes all the important decisions.
He has been thrown an Nkandla bone as well as a few other deals for his family (which will probably eventually be taken back) while the rest of the elite run off with the best part of the misspent R30Billion behind the smoke and mirrors.

An example: The few million he was supposed to have received (a la Shaik) compared to the multi millions involved in the 'Armsgate'.

Mbeki even tried to throw him under the bus but failed when the NEC decided that JZ was a more malleable Patsy than Mbeki would ever be.

----------


## JanChris

(I am picking up on what I believe Jan was attempting to articulate.)

Thanks pmbguy, at least someone was able to understand my original post. To the other posts regarding this topic, thanks for an open honest discussion regarding the issues we *ALL* have today after we were promised a "Better South Africa for all"

----------


## AndyD

> I see the problem not as black or white, but the racist policies of our current government........


I see the problem as a capitalist one. Capitalism is an adversarial system where there's winners and losers. It works well in countries where the percentage of losers is far smaller than it is here and those countries can afford a safety net in the form of financial handouts, decent health care, dental care, free education etc so nobody goes hungry or unnecessarily sick. It's easy for politicians to dress the problem as a race issue when there's a higher proportion of whites who are sucessful with a high standard of living.

Taking the point further this forum which promotes and assists business is perpetuating the racism by its very nature  :Smile:

----------


## pmbguy

The greatest threat to all business in SA is our racist government.

----------


## pmbguy

So its not racist that our president sings about killing us? So their policies are not racist? So if you are black you cannot be racist and if you white and you accuse black people of racism you are perpetuating racism? Am I correct here Andy, is this your logic?

----------


## Blurock

> I see the problem as a capitalist one. Capitalism is an adversarial system where there's winners and losers. It works well in countries where the percentage of losers is far smaller than it is here and those countries can afford a safety net in the form of financial handouts, decent health care, dental care, free education etc so nobody goes hungry or unnecessarily sick. It's easy for politicians to dress the problem as a race issue when there's a higher proportion of whites who are sucessful with a high standard of living.
> 
> Taking the point further this forum which promotes and assists business is perpetuating the racism by its very nature


I fail to see how risking one's own money, plus that of your investors, to start a business which creates jobs and opportunities to people who want to work can be racist. By starting a business one can spread wealth. Capitalism has advanced the developed world. It can also advance the third world if there is a will to work. Unfortunately greed and unscrupulous politicians are  responsible for corruption which is leading to an ever increasing wealth gap. I still maintain that "top brass" are being paid too much. Take Eskom as a case in point; The salaries of the directors and group executives in 2014 amounted to R60 million (up from R57 million the previous year), of which R24.4 million went to its top three executives. Since load-shedding began in 2008, Eskom’s top brass has received a staggering R63 million in performance bonuses. In 2012 and 2013 alone, the nine members of the Eskom Board received R31 million in vested “performance shares”.

----------


## HR Solutions

This is a topic that goes nowhere ! And is not beneficial at all. Whatever someone says there will always be many that disagree. So what really is the point ?

----------


## Blurock

> This is a topic that goes nowhere ! And is not beneficial at all. Whatever someone says there will always be many that disagree. So what really is the point ?


The point is that one can have a defeatist nature, or get off your backside and do something for yourself and for your community. To bitch and moan gets us nowhere. How many positive things have we done today? Just thanking the garbage man for cleaning our streets is a positive action which costs nothing, but makes a difference in his life. I am sure you can all think of better ideas - so lets go! 
(not following lying politicians blindly is another positive action)

----------


## HR Solutions

Yes that is my opinion as well Blurock - it is pointless always complaining how hard done by you are ! Do something about it !

----------


## adrianh

> Yes that is my opinion as well Blurock - it is pointless always complaining how hard done by you are ! Do something about it !


reminds me...I asked a guy standing on a street corner why he doesn't get a job...He told me that standing on the street corner "collecting" money was his job. Some people actually think that they are doing something when they complain all the time.

----------


## JanChris

Take some time and have a look at FW de Klerk's 25 year release Mandela speech and what he is saying about our current government. Every white South African older than about 45 years who lived in SA benefitted from the "Apartheid" government. Many of those same people (who conveniently would not admit it now) try and create an impression that they were part of the the pioneers in stopping the "regime". I am not condoning apartheid at all, I am saying that we (all races) should not have the "Ostrich syndrome" and believe everything will be Ok, because if we (voters) do nothing about it, we will be like most of Africa. I so want to be proven wrong!!!! This is a very interesting topic of discussion and we can't just wish these issues away. Yes, we need to get off *OUR* asses and work hard and I am pleased to see that you say "*WE*". NB: I provide a skills program supported by government and I get a diverse feedback from black kids age around 22 years. You will be very supprised to hear there views about the current situation.

----------


## adrianh

So what do you propose....other than just making a lot of noise and going round and round in circles?

My view of the situation is that my family and I will go where we feel comfortable. We are quite happy here at the moment, the business is going ok and the kids are in a good school. Yes we could do better elsewhere or maybe not. If the kids feel the urge to study in Australia or anywhere else in the world then they are welcome to do so. Hell, we might even move to Australia to get away from all the whinging South Africans.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Take some time and have a look at FW de Klerk's 25 year release Mandela speech and what he is saying about our current government. Every white South African older than about 45 years who lived in SA benefitted from the "Apartheid" government. Many of those same people (who conveniently would not admit it now) try and create an impression that they were part of the the pioneers in stopping the "regime". I am not condoning apartheid at all, I am saying that we (all races) should not have the "Ostrich syndrome" and believe everything will be Ok, because if we (voters) do nothing about it, we will be like most of Africa. I so want to be proven wrong!!!! This is a very interesting topic of discussion and we can't just wish these issues away. Yes, we need to get off *OUR* asses and work hard and I am pleased to see that you say "*WE*". NB: I provide a skills program supported by government and I get a diverse feedback from black kids age around 22 years. You will be very supprised to hear there views about the current situation.



This is quite a lot of saying things, with not much meaning, so I am going to attempt to give my answer.

Yes we were part of the old "regime" .... so yes we were part of the change in some form.

Yes WE all need to get off our asses, including those that don't get off their asses and sit and complain about it all the time without doing something about it (I think we have said this already)

Good to hear you provide a "skills" program.  A lot of us all do our bit for society and giving back from spending days working at a rape crisis centre to helping to teach orphans to read and write to supporting the local spca.  I feel it is all of our duties to give back.  we don't need to advertise this to the whole world, personally I feel that you should give back as much as you can - this is us all doing our thing for the country in our own little way

----------


## wynn

> move to Australia to get away from all the whinging South Africans.


And learn to live in a 'Nanny State' with a bunch of 'Whining Ozzies' :Confused:

----------


## JanChris

> So what do you propose....other than just making a lot of noise and going round and round in circles?
> 
> My view of the situation is that my family and I will go where we feel comfortable. We are quite happy here at the moment, the business is going ok and the kids are in a good school. Yes we could do better elsewhere or maybe not. If the kids feel the urge to study in Australia or anywhere else in the world then they are welcome to do so. Hell, we might even move to Australia to get away from all the whinging South Africans.


When you leaving? South Africa is not for sissies! Not all have it as good as your family so from what point of view are you speaking?

----------


## adrianh

> And learn to live in a 'Nanny State' with a bunch of 'Whining Ozzies'


That is exactly why we're still here. The wife n kids have been on my case to move for the past 2 years.

----------


## adrianh

> When you leaving? South Africa is not for sissies! Not all have it as good as your family so from what point of view are you speaking?


Well then, if South Africa is not for sissies then you should stop whinging like a girl and do something for yourself.

Having it "good" is a state of mind, nothing else. You will be surprised at how good you have it as soon as you stop comparing yourself to others.

You choose not to have it "good" because you choose to whinge all the time.

----------


## pmbguy

A few months ago I rather seriously considered leaving for OZ... but then I remembered that there is no bass fishing to be had, so I am not going anywhere. 

I love South Africa and that’s Why I am staying and saying something is really wrong. Not talking about it frankly allows the very things we all know are destroying damn near everything. 

Business in SA should stand up to government more... applying pressure on them more and more, but not breaking their laws, cleverly. Clearly government would react more as intelligent resistance grows and we will have problems, but consider this: What will be the consequences if we do nothing now while we have a hand to play?

----------


## HR Solutions

> When you leaving? South Africa is not for sissies! Not all have it as good as your family so from what point of view are you speaking?


If you are one of those people that does "not have it as good as his family"  ......Please tell me what YOU are doing about it ?  And please don't reply with a gripe or a moan or a question back to me.  My question is aimed at you and I am interested to know what Janchris is doing for himself to better himself so that he can walk into an interview, have the qualifications, have the experience and companies will JUMP at hiring you.  And once again I ask you not to tell me that will not happen for a white person, because it DOES happen.

----------


## JanChris

> Well then, if South Africa is not for sissies then you should stop whinging like a girl and do something for yourself.
> 
> Having it "good" is a state of mind, nothing else. You will be surprised at how good you have it as soon as you stop comparing yourself to others.
> 
> You choose not to have it "good" because you choose to whinge all the time.


I never once threatened to leave SA but people like yourself are quick to make such remarks. I am not whinging at all, you should take a look at yourself and "analyse" what you post as in my eyes it is a sign of weakness not to stand up for what is right. Get a life my friend. Your opinion is not the only one.

----------


## JanChris

> If you are one of those people that does "not have it as good as his family"  ......Please tell me what YOU are doing about it ?  And please don't reply with a gripe or a moan or a question back to me.  My question is aimed at you and I am interested to know what Janchris is doing for himself to better himself so that he can walk into an interview, have the qualifications, have the experience and companies will JUMP at hiring you.  And once again I ask you not to tell me that will not happen for a white person, because it DOES happen.


You have not changed much. I am not in the market anymore and I did have comments about finding a job. Like I said in my posts that there was a time I felt let down by the system but somebody told me to do my own thing. Which I did. BUT fact is, many of the job seekers are still not finding work. I am happy with my life and I have for over 30 years never been in financial difficulties. Someone on the forum replied by saying that they are not really bothered by what I have achieved but by your post, you would love to know. I have been happily married for 34 years. I'm content and could not give a hoot what your'e opinion is. I will read all comments and make my own decision but your continuous attack on my posts are now becoming boring. Please do something constructive and man up if you want to say something to solve problems or to contribute. By the way speaking of complaining- read some of your own comments made on the other threads.

----------

tec0 (04-Feb-15)

----------


## adrianh

> I never once threatened to leave SA but people like yourself are quick to make such remarks. I am not whinging at all, you should take a look at yourself and "analyse" what you post as in my eyes it is a sign of weakness not to stand up for what is right. Get a life my friend. Your opinion is not the only one.


....hmmmm interesting... so you just come here to whinge and whine and throw little tantrums when people don't take your side. Ag shame man...aye well... about me getting a life... my life is great as it is!

----------


## adrianh

> You have not changed much. I am not in the market anymore and I did have comments about finding a job. Like I said in my posts that there was a time I felt let down by the system but somebody told me to do my own thing. Which I did. BUT fact is, many of the job seekers are still not finding work. I am happy with my life and I have for over 30 years never been in financial difficulties. Someone on the forum replied by saying that they are not really bothered by what I have achieved but by your post, you would love to know. I have been happily married for 34 years. I'm content and could not give a hoot what your'e opinion is. I will read all comments and make my own decision but your continuous attack on my posts are now becoming boring. Please do something constructive and man up if you want to say something to solve problems or to contribute. By the way speaking of complaining- read some of your own comments made on the other threads.


...all you do is whine...

ok, how about you tell us what you think we should do to stop the "Groot Swart Gevaar" and regain control of the country... Are you going to lead us or are you just going to continue whinging about how badly done by you are? Come on, tell us your big plan!

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol Adrian .... I see so many of these ........ It's just not worth it.

Go for it Jan........ If you think you on the right track.

----------


## adrianh

> Lol Adrian .... I see so many of these ........ It's just not worth it.
> 
> Go for it Jan........ If you think you on the right track.


Yeah, you're right...

----------


## JanChris

> ...all you do is whine...
> 
> ok, how about you tell us what you think we should do to stop the "Groot Swart Gevaar" and regain control of the country... Are you going to lead us or are you just going to continue whinging about how badly done by you are? Come on, tell us your big plan!


This is the response I would expect from you. NO BALLS!!!  I was not speaking about the "Swart Gevaar" that was all the time in your own mind - Typical to try and blame or take the attention away from yourself. Sorry - but sometimes the body grows but not the mind - not so. If you have a problem with my posts, then don't comment if you cannot be objective.

----------


## adrianh

wha ha ha ha....

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ...... :Rofl:  :Rofl: 



Ps.  No comment

----------


## JanChris

Just the childish response I expected from HR & Adrian

----------


## wynn

A wiser man than me once said.

"For evil to prosper only requires good men to be silent"

Shout it from the rooftops, "#PAY BACK THE MONEY" Starting with the Arms deal. and investigate the NATS and make them pay back the money as well.

----------


## JanChris

> A wiser man than me once said.
> 
> "For evil to prosper only requires good men to be silent"
> 
> Shout it from the rooftops, "#PAY BACK THE MONEY" Starting with the Arms deal. and investigate the NATS and make them pay back the money as well.


I agree!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HR Solutions

Just logged in for my daily laugh  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

> A wiser man than me once said.
> 
> "For evil to prosper only requires good men to be silent"


...and an even wiser man then replied: "Men who make a lot of noise expend all their energy telling the world about their unrealized plans"

----------

wynn (06-Feb-15)

----------


## Dave A

> A wiser man than me once said.
> 
> "For evil to prosper only requires good men to be silent"
> 
> Shout it from the rooftops, "#PAY BACK THE MONEY" Starting with the Arms deal. and investigate the NATS and make them pay back the money as well.


So is Julius going to be silent tonight?



> ...and an even wiser man then replied: "Men who make a lot of noise expend all their energy telling the world about their unrealized plans"


That probably sums up my expectations on JZ's offering this evening quite nicely.

----------

